# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Roulette in Excel

## table83

I am not really sure where to put this thread and moderators are free to place it wherever they want. Not sure if anyone will have any interest in this either.

I have been playing around with excel as a means to test Roulette game theory and found a method that appears to win in excel. I can't imagine that it works in the real world like this and would love some feedback. I don't gamble at all, but love a good challenge. A co-worker who has said he won significant amounts of money at roulette was chatting with me and I decided to test some of his game theory. I simplified his method and set specific rules. 
This only plays on odds and evensRandom number generator will go between -1 and 36. -1 and 0 are automatic loses and you can consider them 0 and 00 respectively.Blue boxes are the only inputsLose streak switch - If you lose X times in a row it will switch the bet to the opposite choiceEvery time you lose the bet doubles downIf max bet hit - do you want it to start over again at the min bet, or stay at the max bet until you win?

press f9 to recalculate

Questions:
What did I do wrong? Theoretically this should not be possible, and I'm willing to bet in real life it doesn't work like this.
Is it the random number generator? Are there better random number generators that can be used?
Any other thoughts?

This is a short version of the scenarios, just grab and drag down. I usually run 100,000 at a time
Roulette ScenarioB.xlsx

----------


## shg

There are some examples of Markov-chain Roulette and Craps at https://app.box.com/s/pqdmnu018hbrboysxrro and https://app.box.com/s/de51996c2590157c61ca

----------


## table83

Thank you. I'll look into it.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abbaskip

I understand this is an old thread, but I decided to make a graphic Roulette in Excel just for fun and learning purposes. Free to have a look, play around, rip what you need etc (with credit). Would be great to hear thoughts.

I'm thinking I'll add betting on lines etc (hence the gaps between numbers) down the line.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q08zwehu4h...ette.xlsm?dl=0

----------

